

Ask HN: User/lead acquisition for young singles? - holdenk

How would you go about reaching out to young singles in a single city?
I've looked at facebook, but the CPC rates seem really high (~$0.50 cents).
Initially we want to reach people in Seattle
======
joez
Young singles is a really broad demographic. Are you talking about college?
Post-college? High School? Thinking of my single friends: There are those that
like to go out and those that like to stay in (gamers, otaku). Social
networkers and hard workers. Foodies, etc.

Segment your market and then try targeting them at where they spend their
time. See which one is the most lucrative or cost effective. i.e. Sure most of
them are on Facebook but from a CPC perspective and conversion rate, Facebook
might not be the best. Facebook might be too competitive for whatever you are
trying to do (i.e. singles matching) A booth at the anime/comic convention
might do better when you look at paid subscriptions/cost.

------
sarosh
Have you tried www.seattlechamber.com/ypn ? Think about NGOs, clubs, and
public/private college mailing lists...

